# Silence isn't golden.



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Dogs happily playing in garden suddenly realised all was quiet.
Yes you have guessed digging in mud. Another thing Boycie has taught Poppy along with jumping on coffee table and jumping up to look down the toilet plus dragging bedding out of cages.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like a double bath day! I agree, silence is a warning sign


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Looks like a double bath day! I agree, silence is a warning sign


Did you see on This Morning yesterday they had a paw washer for dogs think I shall have to invest in one. Just going to look it up x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Quietly playing in the garden is never a good sign in our house! Half the planter ends up all over the patio! Lol!! Who needs a pristine garden anyway....hahaha x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Did you see on This Morning yesterday they had a paw washer for dogs think I shall have to invest in one. Just going to look it up x


Here it is sure they said it was £19.99 but £31 on eBay


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Did you see on This Morning yesterday they had a paw washer for dogs think I shall have to invest in one. Just going to look it up x


Ooh no, that sounds good, let us know what you find!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Another picture don't know how to post link. Not searched properly only found USA sites.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/N424ddsFPhU
Here is a link for demo.
Found it for £19 on web site Oz & Mr Curious. Sold out do small and large x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love that first picture with the dirty paws and they looked so innocent ha! I think you need that paw wash


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love that first picture with the dirty paws and they looked so innocent ha! I think you need that paw wash


At least it doesn't show on Boycie.
Just got back from off lead run around the field muddy legs again.
Will surely get my money's worth out of it.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

erinafare said:


> http://youtu.be/N424ddsFPhU
> Here is a link for demo.
> Found it for £19 on web site Oz & Mr Curious. Sold out do small and large x


Sorry £25 with drying mitt x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

When its raining and a bit muddy . . I turn a fleecy sock inside out, dampen it with a dot of hand soap . . wipe all four paws on one . . turn it the other way and wipe the 2nd poos paws . . that way I can hold them fairly still with the other hand . . it fits snuggly on your hand and does the trick! I have several at the back door as we have light colored carpet and kitchen floor and I had to come up with something!! I use long socks so I can fit them over my hand and halfway up my arm to prevent slipping off.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Nanci said:


> When its raining and a bit muddy . . I turn a fleecy sock inside out, dampen it with a dot of hand soap . . wipe all four paws on one . . turn it the other way and wipe the 2nd poos paws . . that way I can hold them fairly still with the other hand . . it fits snuggly on your hand and does the trick! I have several at the back door as we have light colored carpet and kitchen floor and I had to come up with something!! I use long socks so I can fit them over my hand and halfway up my arm to prevent slipping off.


This is a brilliant idea! Off to find some old socks right now!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Nanci said:


> When its raining and a bit muddy . . I turn a fleecy sock inside out, dampen it with a dot of hand soap . . wipe all four paws on one . . turn it the other way and wipe the 2nd poos paws . . that way I can hold them fairly still with the other hand . . it fits snuggly on your hand and does the trick! I have several at the back door as we have light colored carpet and kitchen floor and I had to come up with something!! I use long socks so I can fit them over my hand and halfway up my arm to prevent slipping off.


Ditto


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hehe I love the look on their faces!!! Priceless.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Dogs happily playing in garden suddenly realised all was quiet.
> Yes you have guessed digging in mud. Another thing Boycie has taught Poppy along with jumping on coffee table and jumping up to look down the toilet plus dragging bedding out of cages.


Love the guilty look. Wonder if all poos have that. Makes it really hard to stay mad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha it's funny how cute little boycie has corrupted big sis poppy and shown her all the naughty ways to have a good time x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here is a product of silence after their nap. They've not had their Friday night/Saturday morning run at the park. So I opened up the grass area (still a but of mulch but manageable) and all of a sudden Beemer has all these leaves he's chomping on that he brought I. The house. I thought that they were pulling the leaves off the bushes. Nope. This is what they've been doing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Here is a product of silence after their nap. They've not had their Friday night/Saturday morning run at the park. So I opened up the grass area (still a but of mulch but manageable) and all of a sudden Beemer has all these leaves he's chomping on that he brought I. The house. I thought that they were pulling the leaves off the bushes. Nope. This is what they've been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep... Nina is also known for this! I usually find her sitting in the flower pots having a feast!  Sooo cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know this one only too well,
I had a beautiful two stemmed wisteria coming on a treat.
Ralph chewed through one stem and obviously killed it 
But the other stem was still ok and flourishing, looking bloody lovely and blooming even if I do say so myself.
Then one day I looked (in horror!) and the second lot with blooms was all dead!!! 
Yep he had also chewed through the second stem - I was very very very mad to say the least! 
Wreck it Ralph had struck again!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a lovely clematis called Fireworks that grows up my horrible metal line pole. Clematis in full bloom one day the next dead as a Do Do. Poppy had chewed on the main stem and completely severed it. She was only about sixteen weeks and was never out in the garden unsupervised so she must have done it very quickly.
It has grown back but not to its former glory it has been there about ten years.

Boycie has gradually taken all the bottom twigs on one side of one my cone shaped privet bushes. It looks awful and that is where they had both dug the hole the other day. It looks as if he has made a den there as he runs in there to hide from Poppy when she gets too boisterous. It is the side facing up the garden so looks ok from the patio.
Don't you just love em :ilmc:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus is the same but with young trees. He'll stop at a sapling and tug on it until it comes out or snaps. He loves to pick flowers too, especially tulips!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't I ever learn.
Hoovering the laminate floor and moving furniture to clear the dust bunnies put dogs in garden. Looked out they were just pottering about. Got steamer to clean floor checked on dogs there they were Boycie dripping wet and Poppy wet up to her belly.
Yes they had been in the pond  it is covered or I should say was covered it is not big or deep. One of the pots that holds down the grid was in the pond with the grid. Poor fish.
Well at least they both got out safe. 
They were either play fighting next to it and fell in or as I suspect Poppy drinks through the grid and they both stood on it and it collapsed.
My fault again keeping my eye off the ball doing the housework and dipping in and out of the forums.
Wait a minute must be your fault for making them so addictive.
Ps thank goodness for drying mitts and the steam cleaning put on hold for a while and both dogs asleep


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Priorities!! Why steam clean when you could be cavorting in a freezing cold pond!?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Christine, your stories are SOO funny! I'm glad they are safe but my goodness.. What a vision I have. Very comical and what little hooligans! . Love a good bit of mischief! I bet the look on their faces is priceless!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh Christine, your stories are SOO funny! I'm glad they are safe but my goodness.. What a vision I have. Very comical and what little hooligans! . Love a good bit of mischief! I bet the look on their faces is priceless!


It was as I came out of the door they were both standing on the rockery surrounding the pond and both looked up at the same time with a look that said "what's the matter what have we done" 
The worse bit was they both ran in doors before I could do anything and Poppy jumped all over one of the leather sofas and soaking Boycie running round living room.
Oh where has my quiet life gone.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Butter wouldn't mealt now.
They are cuddled next to me while I have much needed coffee.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Your floor looks spotless! Enjoy your well earned coffee, there'll be lots of time for boring things like cleaning when he's older  By the way, is this the 'who me?' face you mention?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They look like they're about to be put in the washing machine in the first pictures xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Double trouble all right!! Cheeky pups, i love the naughty ones especially as you see I have such a perfectly behaved dog that was perfectly well behaved from day one - of course he never would have attacked my plants or get into any sort of muck that he shouldn't have......























(and you can't even see the state of his legs! ).


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes it is good that Dudley was and is such a paragon of virtue that the rest of us have something to aspire to!  

Those photos are fabulous. He has the exact same tulip technique as Rufus. The trick is to totally de-petal it so it is not even usable in a single stem vase!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Your floor looks spotless! Enjoy your well earned coffee, there'll be lots of time for boring things like cleaning when he's older  By the way, is this the 'who me?' face you mention?


Yes that is the face.
Believe me floor is dirty especially when the sun shines on it. Still not cleaned it. After all "tomorrow is another day"


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> They look like they're about to be put in the washing machine in the first pictures xx


I was tempted x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Double trouble all right!! Cheeky pups, i love the naughty ones especially as you see I have such a perfectly behaved dog that was perfectly well behaved from day one - of course he never would have attacked my plants or get into any sort of muck that he shouldn't have......
> View attachment 28841
> 
> 
> ...


On my - I'm just loving Dudley pup - especially on the plant pot / bucket!
Adorable - everyone loves a mucky pup! X


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinman said:


> On my - I'm just loving Dudley pup - especially on the plant pot / bucket!
> Adorable - everyone loves a mucky pup! X


As long as it is not your own


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

erinafare said:


> It was as I came out of the door they were both standing on the rockery surrounding the pond and both looked up at the same time with a look that said "what's the matter what have we done"
> The worse bit was they both ran in doors before I could do anything and Poppy jumped all over one of the leather sofas and soaking Boycie running round living room.
> Oh where has my quiet life gone.


I bet you wouldn't have it any other way! They are such lovelies!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Dudley, love the pic of him on the bowl! Adorable cheeky boy xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

